# Beethoven String Quartet question



## frdnicholas (Apr 11, 2009)

Way back in college I heard a movement from a string quartet called something along the lines of, "Thanks be to God From the Heart of an Invalid?". It was I believe when he realized he was going deaf and from a string quartet that might be #132. We heard it on an old school record player and yet it still brought me to tears. Does this sound familiar to anyone and could you specify which quartet it comes from? I would be most grateful for any help as I have been trying to find it for years.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

My collection of Beethoven String Quartets lists:

Op. 132 in A minor
Movement III: Molto adagio "A convalescent's hymn of thanksgiving, in the Lydian mode"

The liner notes says, "But nowhere is the opposition of tempos within a single structure taken to greater extremes than in the quartet's middle movement, which owes its conception to the serious illness that interrupted the work's composition." -- Bernard Johnson

Edit -- Found it on youtube:


----------



## frdnicholas (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for leading me to that beautiful rendition! 35 years later and it still brings me to tears. I only hope I have an ounce of that kind of gratitude to God for all things, good and bad when I reach the end of my life. Thank you again.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

You're welcome. I know what it's like to be searching for a piece of music for a long time. I've spent 25 years wondering about some pieces and as fruitless as the search has been it may be the afterlife before I get my answers. So I'm just glad I could be of help to you and that you've had a successful end to your quest.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The Op 132 is such a beautiful quartet. It deserves much wider appreciation than it does. Amazing the amount of trash on the airwaves and something as sublime as this is passed over by the "youth" of today.

Jim


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The Op 132 is such a beautiful quartet. It deserves much wider appreciation than it does. Amazing the amount of trash on the airwaves and something as sublime as this is passed over by the "youth" of today.

Jim


----------

